

JavaScript vs. CoffeeScript is to Running vs. Cycling - co_pl_te
https://medium.com/tech-talk/70d9f6b19346

======
celwell
"I have to admit that writing in CoffeeScript often makes me happier as it
feels right."

Me too.

